# Karambit Technique...plus photos!!



## kenpohands (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello ALL,
Here is a sample of the monthly techniques that I will be posting on my kenpo karambit website.
http://www.kenpokarambit.com

Check it out  Simple, but to the point!! I made it extra hard-core target wise for all you karambit sick crazies out there!
Enjoy!

http://www.kenpokarambit.com/technique.html

Thanks 
Enjoy,
Angelo

__________________
Angelo Collado-Steve Tarani
Co-Founders Kenpo Karambit Association

Tarani Karambit Certified Dealer


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 16, 2003)

I have two Hibben claws so don't get me wrong but I could see someone spending too much time with these type of weapons. Of course they are deadly but that is my point. You can't go through life carving people up everytime you are in a self defense situation. I would hope that the bulk of your training deals in club and empty handed concepts.
Sean


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 16, 2003)

simple, brutal..nice technique.  oh, how'd you get that boo-boo on your arm?


----------



## kenpohands (Oct 16, 2003)

> I would hope that the bulk of your training deals in club and empty handed concepts.



Yes our training does mainly focus on reality and street attacks. Trainer vs. Real Blade disarms and triainer vs. emtyhand as well. I offer a womans-self defense clas as well with our plastic trainers. A great tool to carry in a purse pocket. I  did mention that photo series   was a combat technique in the "NOTE" prior to the photos. This was just an example!! I totally agree you can not carve up folks on the street unless you want get put away yourself!
AC


----------



## kenpohands (Oct 16, 2003)

> how'd you get that boo-boo on your arm?



I was demonstrating a new extended and cut with a retraction  cut,  in slow motion. I was using their karambit.(FIRST MISTAKE, ALWAYS USE YOUR OWN) It was a popular brand karambit  that I had never handled before. It was weighted much differently than mine and the length was also different. What a dope! I know !! I should not be playing with knifes!! My mom has said that to me umteen million times. It looked alot worse than it really was. A little dab of DERMA-Bond , a bandaid and back to training. 

This happens to most guys who play with knifes. I have seen many scars on all my teachers as well as fellow students.
Later man
Angelo


----------

